# nfsv4 freebsd client, debian server



## cro (Jul 13, 2020)

Greetings,

Does someone have a suggestion for mounting an nfsv4 export from a Debian Buster server on a FreeBSD 12 client?  I can't seem to find the right incantation.

My exports file on the Debian box is


```
/exports 172.23.23.0/24(ro,fsid=0,crossmnt,no_subtree_check)
```

Linux clients can mount the shares as v4 just fine.

I've tried several mount commands with similar results below:


```
mount -o nfsv4 debian:/exports /mnt
mount_nfs: nmount: /mnt: No such file or directory
```

Can't seem to find anything that works.

v3 mounts work fine.

Thanks,

--cro


----------



## cro (Jul 13, 2020)

OK, sorry to reply to my own post.  I had forgotten I needed to specify the directory underneath 
	
	



```
/exports
```
.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 13, 2020)

cro said:


> I've tried several mount commands with similar results below:
> 
> mount -o nfsv4 debian:/exports /mnt



Try:  `mount -o nfsv4 debian:/  /mnt`


----------

